# Golf4GoldensII



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

OMG!!! Look at the head on that thing. Its *HUGE* I cant play that day but if I could, I would want to be on your team. LOL!!! I think you are going to kick butt. That is an awesome club. I have a nice Taylor Made hat here for you from ESPN driving competition they had. You can have it. Never worn. So its a good excuse to give it to someone who uses Taylor Made. Nice driver Steve. Way to go and congrats. Going to the driving range anytime soon???


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> OMG!!! Look at the head on that thing. Its *HUGE* I cant play that day but if I could, I would want to be on your team. LOL!!! I think you are going to kick butt. That is an awesome hat. I have a nice Taylor Made hat here for you from ESPN driving competition they had. You can have it. Never worn. So its a good excuse to give it to someone who uses Taylor Made. Nice driver Steve. Way to go and congrats. Going to the driving range anytime soon???


 
Heck no---I'm waiting for wifey to get home and I can still get 9 in before dark!!!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

sharlin said:


> Heck no---I'm waiting for wifey to get home and I can still get 9 in before dark!!!!!


Why am I not surprised that you would find a way to get nine holes in?? It really is a nice looking club. Congrats. Let me know how it works for you. I have Nancy Lopez and Square Two clubs myself. LOL!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Dang I didn't know pro golfers were going to be there. LOL

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Dang I didn't know pro golfers were going to be there. LOL
> 
> Hooch


Yeah seriously Hooch, check out those clubs. LOL!!!! Now teeing off from Sacramento California, Steve Harlin. I can see it now. I dont even own a Big Bertha. LMAOOO!!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

There were biiiiggggggg!!!!!

Hooch <-- trying not to have club envy ROFL Almost typed something else


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> There were biiiiggggggg!!!!!
> 
> Hooch <-- trying not to have club envy ROFL Almost typed something else


ROFLMAOOOO!!!! And I bet I know exactly what you were thinking and yes they were certainly biggggggggggggggggg!!!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am not even going to ask. ROFLMBO

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> I am not even going to ask. ROFLMBO
> 
> Hooch


Okey Dokey!!!! LMAOOO!!!!!:::


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

WOW, Steve!! Nice and shiny!!  

How'd they work out lastnight??  

I'm hitting Tommy Armour.....and one Nike CPR Rescue.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> WOW, Steve!! Nice and shiny!!
> 
> How'd they work out lastnight??
> 
> I'm hitting Tommy Armour.....and one Nike CPR Rescue.


Let me guess---TA 945, brushed steel, minimal offset, s300 shafts, Tour Wrap grips!!!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

sharlin said:


> Let me guess---TA 945, brushed steel, minimal offset, s300 shafts, Tour Wrap grips!!!!


Nope...

Driver:









3-wood:









Irons:










I got the whole set for about $300 since my wife's uncle is a salesman for Tommy Armour.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Man....I don't even know what brand my clubs are....it's been so long since I golfed. I bought my set from my brother-in-law and haven't golfed since I bought 'em.

I am golfing with Jeremy on the 18th though.....right?

And for me, it really doesn't matter what clubs I use. If there's water on the course, I'll find it. I told Jeremy to bring lots of extra golf balls because my bag isn't big enough to carry enough for me to make it 18 holes.....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Man....I don't even know what brand my clubs are....it's been so long since I golfed. I bought my set from my brother-in-law and haven't golfed since I bought 'em.
> 
> I am golfing with Jeremy on the 18th though.....right?
> 
> And for me, it really doesn't matter what clubs I use. If there's water on the course, I'll find it. I told Jeremy to bring lots of extra golf balls because my bag isn't big enough to carry enough for me to make it 18 holes.....


Oh yeah....I gotta check with wifey. Earlier we didn't have the $....but I just got a $300 a month raise....  I'll let you know.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Oh yeah....I gotta check with wifey. Earlier we didn't have the $....but I just got a $300 a month raise....  I'll let you know.


My wife knows she don't have a choice. I just told her "I'M GOING!" And she said "Yes, dear."

Actually, I'm still working on the money part too. But she knows I really want to go....


----------

